# Seiko Sus 4s15 Military-inspired Watch



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd always liked the look of these little military-inspired Seikos and recently found one.

A small watch (35mm), it's great of you have a thing for Mk11 hands. The dial had an attractive bronzed tone to it in certain lights. The case is subtly "pre-distressed" and looks just like a slightly worn mil watch finish.

The auto movement hacks and manual winds in keeping with the military influences.

It comes with what must be the worst plastic strap ever, so that has been replaced.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I love the look, but have never got one due to the size....35 mm is not for me...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


>


That's quite nice, How much do they cost and where do you get em?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

ernestrome said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well they stopped making them some years ago (they were made mid-90s) and they became a bit of a cult for a while. That seems to have calmed down a bit, but they are scarce - a WTB may flush some out from all over the World and you will be quoted prices from the fairly high to the absolutely outrageous









Yes, they are small, but I tend to wear military watches (like WWWs) and you get used to the size - in fact watches of under 40mm are more comfortable as they don't shift around and are lighter - smaller watches will return


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

psychlist said:


> ernestrome said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Now and again I ask Roy to make a SUS dialed RLT......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Now and again I ask Roy to make a SUS dialed RLT......


Sounds like me with the TTSH RLT









I think he turns his radio up loud so he can`t hear


----------

